# Phew...



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I did what you said Mairi but it still wasn't happy it took a while and on my camera roll its got noise but it doesn't appear to have on photobucket but you maybe able to hear ... Fergus meets Wilf and Mable ....

http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x358/Wilfiboy/b7d91af95640ba6e184bb32ad4c57ef9_zps31f34e1a.mp4

http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x358/Wilfiboy/d3c52945674a9f24cd7fc5cbd4ec22df_zps7398aba9.mp4










Wilf started barking, I thought oh no he's barking at Fergus but he wanted the teddy x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL noisy little monkey,werent wilf and mabel good though xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

This evening .... 
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x358/Wilfiboy/02f03db380d5a1f51f0d7135405869d3_zps899ae204.mp4

Earlier Fergus and Mable were charging around he was barking and barking at her lol. Ellis has just come home, he didnt move but just barked cos he could hear movement ...little guard dog...big boy xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg theyre absolutely amazing with him,big hugs to wilf and mable!! Sitting here giggling when the video stopped when he started pooing lol so funny but what a clever boy boy,granny is well proud of him xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow Wilf and Mabel have been good with him and Fergus seems to have settled in well. I have to say any puppy that comes from Mandy's house with her pack will be guaranteed to be used to other dogs and you can see that in how unphased by it all Fergus is. I love watching them all together. X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww...fab videos, They looked so excited 

Oh he's definitely going to be the man of the house ... so Glad he's keeping his family safe already!!! 

Here's anther wee pic from yest....check out that amazing coat....











xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love how his tail is constantly curled over his back!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

omg i love that pic!!!!! xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Amazing vidoes, how wonderfull Wilf and Mable were with him. Happy times ahead


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

So lovely to see them all together  He definitely looks like he belongs


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's it.....I'm now totally in love with Fergus! Just love his cute little bottom and tail! 

He definitely does look like he belongs. xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

A couple of extra wee cheeky bottom pics just for you Jane ...don't you just love his brown leg and white leg 

Oh and btw my dad assures me that's not birds you know what all over the stones!!!  




















I think I've posted the lot now .... 

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Mairi they are the icing on the cake! 

His coat is just lush and the choccie bits look extra curly like his daddy! xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Absolutely Jane 

I think Mandy should start compiling her waiting list now for Pypers litter next year!!! 

I think a Merle would suit Biscuit and Honey just perfectly 

xxx


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Fantastic photos and videos Karen!!!!!! He looks so pleased with himself and you have a perfect little poo pack there!!! And Mairi I absolutely love love love that photo showing off Fergus' gorgeous fluffy coat..... Ps, he bought a caravan tonight lol!!!!!!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

ElaineR said:


> Fantastic photos and videos Karen!!!!!! He looks so pleased with himself and you have a perfect little poo pack there!!! And Mairi I absolutely love love love that photo showing off Fergus' gorgeous fluffy coat..... Ps, he bought a caravan tonight lol!!!!!!!


I put you down for the next choccy merle then shall i??? xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Mairi,pics are soooo cute,i called him chunky butt lol xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Caravan =Cockapoo


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Mandy I would love a choccy merle cockapoo puppy but could never get around OH or Harry (carin) but me and Gorgeous George would love one!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Genetics are funny and i might find that fergus is the only choccy merle she will have.Pypers mum never had a choccy merle pup at all and her last litter and no merles but it would be lovely if she did have another xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Loving the Fergus updates ... always make me so happy .. what a lovely cockapoo community we have .. fab to be part of actually. 

Now Karen get your 3 poos and come to see me, I could do with your help today  By the way your daughter is beautiful, you are a lucky lady gorgeous daughter and poos .. perfect hey!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Absolutely Jane
> 
> I think Mandy should start compiling her waiting list now for Pypers litter next year!!!
> 
> ...


Ha ha! I couldn't get to sleep last night (hoping it was just the heat) but I kept having visions of Fergus running round the garden in all his cuteness!

I would LOVE a 3rd! xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jane, you better get searching lol ... getting puppy broody


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Are you very busy JoJo ???? I think I need to check out that blog xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. no not what you are thinking Karen .. but soon  I am always busy, busy bee that's me ... although always make time for a cuppa xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Right , here are my poo predictions for this time next year...I do really have other things to be getting on with but anyway... 

Wilfiboy - 3 but seriously considering 4
JoJo - 5 plus puppies galore 
Jedicrazy - 3
Janev1000 - 3 
Colpa110 - 3 
Ruthmill - 3
DMGalley - 3
Woo - 2
MandyM - 50 (!!)
ElaineR - 2
Marzi - 2 (plus Inzi)
Cockapoo61 - 5
Tessybear - 3
Lady Amanda - 2 
Tinman - 3
CaliH - 2 
Skyesdog - 2 (maybe!!) 

There will of course be others I've forgotten, obviously the names I haven't mentioned I think will stick with what they've got ie ME!!!  

xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I would love another poo. But considering my OH never even agreed to having one I would have to work hard to negotiate number 3.


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Caravan =Cockapoo


Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are bad lol!!!!!!! X


----------

